# Impossible de télécharger sur l'AppStore



## Valtiel (13 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de faire une réinstallation de Snow Leopard sur mon iMac (après changement de disque dur interne de ma part).
J'ai installé la MàJ combo pour passer à la 10.6.8, je voulais passer sur Yosemite et là surprise, je ne peux pas le télécharger. Je clique sur "obtenir" et le bouton reste grisé, rien ne se passe...
J'ai essayé avec une autre application, même "blague", le "installer l'app" reste lui aussi grisé. J'ai lancé la recherche de mises à jour via les préférences systèmes, rien et oui je suis bien connecté sur l'AppStore.

Des explications / solutions ? :/


----------



## pascalformac (13 Décembre 2014)

tu es dans la mauvaise section !
voir la section dédiée
Mac App Store - Forum Mac


----------



## Valtiel (13 Décembre 2014)

Oh navré... je relance le sujet dans la bonne section :x


----------



## pascalformac (13 Décembre 2014)

Valtiel a dit:


> Oh navré... je relance le sujet dans la bonne section :x


non

chercher un sujet qui existe déjà
(ca permet de regrouper au lieu de dupliquer les redites)
et tu postes dedans si les conseils ne suffisent pas


----------

